# Photo Editing Software



## gerryr (Dec 5, 2006)

I've reached the point where Picasa won't quite do everything I want, so I'm going to buy a Photo Editing package.  What do people recommend?


----------



## panini (Dec 5, 2006)

The free program for photo editing is Gimp GNU Image Manipulation Program...Great photo editer..Can be used for Linux, MacOS, Unix and Windows...Best of all It's free..

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## les-smith (Dec 5, 2006)

I just downloaded irfanview last night, it's free also.  It's really easy to use.


----------



## vick (Dec 5, 2006)

gimp is probably the best free photo editor on the market.  Personally I use Paint.Net http://www.educational-freeware.com/freeware/paint-net.aspx it is also free and a little easier to use.  Take a look at both of these apps before you spend cash.


----------



## Dario (Dec 5, 2006)

I use Picasa2 it is also free


----------



## dbriski (Dec 5, 2006)

Even though I prefer Photoshop, I have been using Photoshop elements at work a lot, I have always found that it is good to have an assortment of different programs as one program does a things easier than another program, you may think of gathering a few of the free ones to see if all of them together have the features you are looking for. Or if you looking to spend BIG bucks for pro quality program, Photoshop CS2 is tops IMO.


----------



## panini (Dec 5, 2006)

But Then I use photoshop CS2


----------



## bob393 (Dec 5, 2006)

I only know Adobe. 
Elements is ok, I use CS2, about 10% of CS2!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2006)

I have about six photo programs on my system... all of them really cheap or free..
1. the print shop photo pro
2. adobe photoshop
3. photo explosion
4. picasa
5. microsoft digital image pro 9 (most used)

I actually only use 4 & 5... but on occasion I need the others something or other.

my son the computer geek says the photoshop is the best...don't know myself.


----------



## skewed (Dec 6, 2006)

I've used Paint Shop Pro (now part of the Corel family) for years.  It is much cheaper that Photoshop and can do almost every thing Photoshop can (so I've been told).  You can also try it free for 30 days.  If you decide to buy it, shop around.  You can find it cheaper that what Corel lists it for.

www.corel.com


----------



## Mudder (Dec 6, 2006)

If your using Windows XP and have the net framework installed there is a good program that's free called paint.NET

Give it a look see http://www.getpaint.net/index2.html


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 6, 2006)

Mudder,
Thought for a minute the GetPaint.net was one of the assinine number I have on my system, but mine is Paintshop Pro.. it came with the Dell when I got it last year... don't use it much.. prefer the Microsoft Digital Image program.  GetPaint.net is Beta version 1..


----------



## Mudder (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br /> GetPaint.net is Beta version 1..



Version 3 is in beta testing now but Version 2.72 is very stable.

http://www.getpaint.net/download.html


----------



## Lathemaster (Jan 1, 2007)

Recommending software is like recommending your favorite restaurant. That said I use Corel PaintShop Pro Photo XI. I also do a lot of scroll saw work and find it fits my needs for pattern making from photos. It also has a wealth of features that the more artistic in the family find useful. 

Cheers
HotJoe (Mike)


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skewed_
> <br />I've used Paint Shop Pro (now part of the Corel family) for years.  It is much cheaper that Photoshop and can do almost every thing Photoshop can (so I've been told).  You can also try it free for 30 days.  If you decide to buy it, shop around.  You can find it cheaper that what Corel lists it for.
> 
> www.corel.com



I agree, I like Paint Shop Pro and have been using it since version 6. I also have Photoshop CS2, but for basic edits, it's too hard to use. I also have Photo Elemenents 3 I'm starting to use it and liking it.


----------



## tjkendall (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been using MS Digital Image Pro 7.0 for a couple of years.  I found  it has lots of tools and is very easy easy to use.  

Good luck took me a while to come up with the program that met my needs and financial requirements.  Check around for used copies...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2007)

Depending on your level of expertise and pocketbook, Photoshop is the standard. Down a step but not missing much is Photoshop Elements and it costs much less than the full version. After that there isn't much difference except for some high-end specialty programs.


----------



## Jamie (Jan 4, 2007)

You get what you pay for. I have PhotoShop 5.0 and PhotoDeluxe 4.0, both by Adobe, both great programs. The photoDeluxe does almost everything I need to do and it's very user friendly. You can pick up a PhotoDelux 4.0 on ebay for just a few bucks or a PhotoShop for a few hundred. Beware! There are no "deals" on a "PhotoShop" program, if it's cheap, it's not a complete program. Good luck!


----------

